# For All You Naysayers



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

All of you that say FL and South Alabam can't grow big deer especially on public land. This buck was killed on Eglin yesterday by an older gentleman. Scores low 150"s. There is more info/story on the Eglin Hunting page on FB. There is deer like this killed every year in the panhandle. Let a deer walk and give him a fighting chance, no they won't all grow like this but give them the opportunity.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow!!! That's a beautiful Buck. Nice job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

No doubt about it there are some fine genetics running around on Eglin. That is a check of a Florida buck deer!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I don't do facebook could someone put up a link the story.....I'm betting he came from the area that has been 3pt min. for the last 9yrs.....Hell of a Buck congrats to the Hunter


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn nice and congrats on a moster fla buck..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Eglin has some giant bucks, they just know how to hide really well...Awesome buck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> View attachment 188266


 Couldn't have said it better myself!!! AWESOME bone!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*?*



fairpoint said:


> I don't do facebook could someone put up a link the story.....I'm betting he came from the area that has been 3pt min. for the last 9yrs.....Hell of a Buck congrats to the Hunter


What about the thousands of acres you can't even walk on let alone hunt. Eglin has big deer not because of genetics but because they have so many areas that no one can touch.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

kdawg.84 said:


> What about the thousands of acres you can't even walk on let alone hunt. Eglin has big deer not because of genetics but because they have so many areas that no one can touch.


 THIS....................^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

kdawg.84 said:


> What about the thousands of acres you can't even walk on let alone hunt. Eglin has big deer not because of genetics but because they have so many areas that no one can touch.



you can walk on them. just don't get caught, shot or bombed


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Dang!!! That's an awesome buck!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> I don't do facebook could someone put up a link the story.....I'm betting he came from the area that has been 3pt min. for the last 9yrs.....Hell of a Buck congrats to the Hunter


Nope the deer actually came out of Choctaw east area.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

That is amazing no matter where it came from.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

kdawg.84 said:


> What about the thousands of acres you can't even walk on let alone hunt. Eglin has big deer not because of genetics but because they have so many areas that no one can touch.


I do agree! Genetics are still a factor in just how nice the buck can be at maturity. The problem is even the deer with the really good genetics are killed at such an early age it isn't realised. Great buck! Hope the new regulations do go into effect next year -should see a lot of really good bucks like this in all of the areas after a few


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Straight up genetics + age.....Donald Cooley showed me a couple of racks from the 70's from Eglin - both 140".... said that the government brought down some deer from Michigan in the 1960's and that lots of deer in the 1970's from Eglin had those genetics and were giants. I suppose, for the most part, the gene pool has been watered down since then, but it looks like this old fellows genes made it thru!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been on a one of those "commander" hunts. All I can say is.. Eglin has some monsters. We killed 2 8's in no time and saw SEVERAL more BIG deer. One was a monster like the one pictured. Awesome kill.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Doggone nice buck there, no matter where you hunt...


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> said that the government brought down some deer from Michigan in the 1960's and that lots of deer in the 1970's from Eglin had those genetics and were giants.


Heard this about Alabama and Georgia too.
I beginning to think this is one of those tall tales like the one you about every damn "Divers went down there one time and there were catfish as big as a volkswagen". 
Besides I doubt seriously the government would do anything to help the deer population on Eglin. 

That is a heck of a buck, a trophy from anywhere. I never would have expected it to come from around here. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems like every year a nice one gets shot off eglin... 

Now just think if every 1.5yr old deer on blackwater didn't get mowed down.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

toma said:


> Heard this about Alabama and Georgia too. I beginning to think this is one of those tall tales like the one you about every damn "Divers went down there one time and there were catfish as big as a volkswagen". Besides I doubt seriously the government would do anything to help the deer population on Eglin. That is a heck of a buck, a trophy from anywhere. I never would have expected it to come from around here. Congrats to the hunter.


Good point. Your probably right!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

John B. said:


> Seems like every year a nice one gets shot off eglin...
> 
> Now just think if every 1.5yr old deer on blackwater didn't get mowed down.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

toma said:


> Heard this about Alabama and Georgia too.
> I beginning to think this is one of those tall tales like the one you about every damn "Divers went down there one time and there were catfish as big as a volkswagen".
> Besides I doubt seriously the government would do anything to help the deer population on Eglin.
> 
> That is a heck of a buck, a trophy from anywhere. I never would have expected it to come from around here. Congrats to the hunter.


It's true....lots been written about when deer were imported into our area to replenish the population when they were depleted years ago. We've got the same thing over at Tyndall. It's more of a Florida thing than an Eglin/Tyndall thing.


----------



## Hercules (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome buck!!


----------



## fatpossum (Aug 4, 2013)

Awesome buck for sure. Read somewhere that those genetics from deer put out years ago can't be found anymore. Guess they died out. Age nutrition and genetics drive antler growth. Age probably being the most important.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

What a bonehead !!!! Wow congrats !!! Eglin has produced trophies for years...


----------

